# Nelson Watercolor #4



## Scott R Nelson (Jun 26, 2013)

Diamond Head Lighthouse

Actually this is Makapuu Point Lighthouse, but it's at the base of Diamondhead, so it's also known by that name. I intend to do about a dozen lighthouse paintings eventually.

I tried using frisket this time to mask the buildings and waves on the beach. I consider it mixed results in that regard. It's tricky to use frisket on very small objects, but it's nice to be able to just paint over the area and still be able to get white paper later.

I was trying to capture the feeling of the morning sunlight on Diamondhead. A number of things didn't turn out the way I wanted, like the clouds, but I learned more from this one.


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

Thats a good effort - and thats what it's all about, learning. Next time out it'll be even better.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

this button in the top right of the post box.

Spammer is gone.


----------

